# Arizona desert cross



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't find this on the Drudge Report or anywhere else, but it's on the TV and radio news.
There is a cross in the desert of Arizona. It is on private land, but surrounded by federal land. Now a single individual says it offends him, and the ACLU is getting involved and prepared to sue to have it removed. As I understand the crosses at Arlington are also in the sights of the ACLU. 
If they get this cross removed from private land how long until you can not display a cross on your property? Will you have to keep it inside your house. Will you have to display it in a private room so a visitor doesn't accidentally see it and become offended. That sounds radical, but a cross taken down anywhere was radical twenty years ago. Where will we be tomorrow?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is ridiculous. Holy shat. ACLU offends me where can I get a lawyer to sue them?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I am offended when some mentally nutrient deficiency vegetarian can't shut their mouth while I am enjoying a good ribeye. Can I sue the idiots?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bet we could find a lawyer dumb enough to take on our cases.

That is what's wrong with America too many frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Where does the ACLU get there funding???????

My guess just like ACORN from our taxes...... :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anyone check the stimulus package, someone could have slipped them some money that way?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If the ACLU gets there way on this.....every church, mosque, temple, etc will have to take down any religious symbol out there. Everyone who has a Jesus fish, cross, bumper sticker, etc on there vehicle promoting any faith or religion will have to take it off, etc.

I don't see the ACLU winning this.

I think the news is broadcasting it to take peoples eyes off other issues....healthcare.

I also think that is why Obama is delaying or not wanting the General to speak to the congress.

The old bait and switch....or look over here while my buddy steals food off your plate.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman,

Are you sure you aren't talking about this cross removal?

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aOviysywld8Y


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> Are you sure you aren't talking about this cross removal?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aOviysywld8Y


It sounds much like it, but the news I heard placed it in Arizona. However, it was a monument that was being transfered to private, and there is an attempt to block that so that the cross can be removed. Everything was going well in the transfer until someone felt offended.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman,
> ...


Because the possibility that the courts would make a private citizen remove a cross from their personal property, as you described in your initial post, would be very big news... and yet I find nothing on this at Google News. Maybe I'm using the wrong search keywords?

...or perhaps much ado about nothing?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> yet I find nothing on this at Google News. Maybe I'm using the wrong search keywords?
> 
> ...or perhaps much ado about nothing?


Like I said:


> I can't find this on the Drudge Report or anywhere else, but it's on the TV and radio news.


I think if it was much ado about nothing the ACLU wouldn't be involved. It sounds like the transfer to private is being blocked because they know their chances of taking down a cross from private property isn't as good. This suggests to me that they want to destroy religion, not preserve religious freedom.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I guess my point was whether you could find some info on the internet for us. If it's on TV and radio, then it's on the internet. If its as you described initially, then there is no way the ACLU will win this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> I guess my point was whether you could find some info on the internet for us. If it's on TV and radio, then it's on the internet. If its as you described initially, then there is no way the ACLU will win this.


If I could have found it on the internet I would have posted it. I would guess that within a day or two it will show up somewhere.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I found it! Check out the first hit here:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=ig&q=aclu+arizona+cross+removal&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
:lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good grief. :gag:

The same thing happened when I was looking for information on Lapua Silver Scenars. I googled it and thought oh boy a bunch of information. then I looked and the first three were things I wrote on nodakoutoors.


----------

